# URGENT foster home needed for a Golden and a golden doodle!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a 4 yr old female Golden retriever and 4 yr old female Golden doodle. They are kind of in a rescues possession but need a foster home as they are not a shelter rescue, they only do foster homes! Go to their website to do an application. You can look on their FBpage for pics. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CompAnimals-Pet-Rescue/139797680241

CompAnimals Home

Anyone able to help please let them know ASAP!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the rescue my sister fosters for. I know she is currently fostering 5 dogs right now for them and can not take on another one, but I will have her keep me posted on these two.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Rob! I don't think they found a foster for the weekend, they are staying at a doggie daycare place. Will need foster home come Monday!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

From what my sister mentioned these dogs came from a puppy mill..............


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

:-( that's so sad!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

Hoping they found a foster for these two dogs!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Tried to ask on their FB page, no answer yet..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alison*

Alison

See the last reply here. Are these the same two dogs?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Comp...6452800241.196357.139797680241&type=1&theater


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup that's them! Keeping fingers crosses they get homes! Poor things!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Homes*

Praying they get homes, too!


----------

